# $12 guarantee does not net $9.60. It's a max $8.80 or less....



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Felt like this deserved it's own thread.

Many are saying the $12 guarantee nets $9.60 to the driver after Uber takes its 20% cut.

It actually nets less than that based on how Uber is calculating the guarantee.

Take for example one hour worked (all 60 minutes) with 1 trip request accepted that resulted in a $4 fare. The driver has met all the requirements to pay the $12 guarantee.

Uber subtracts from the $12 guarantee the fares the driver earned to meet the requirement. In this case, $4 is subtracted from $12 resulting in an additional $8 in fare for the driver. Uber takes its 20% cut ($1.60) giving the driver $6.40 from the guarantee, to go with the $2.40 the earned from the $4 fare they completed, netting them $8.80.

If you do more than 1.0 trips per hour, this will result in a net lower than $8.80 per hour, because each trip you complete results in a safe rider fee, which Uber is subtracting as part of the fare to determine how much you get from the guarantee.

I advise you try to keep your trips per hour average to as close to 1.0 as you can to keep your net hourly average as close to $8.80 at the $12 guarantee.

Same math applies to the other guarantee rates. $22 is not $17.60. It's $16.80 at most, and lower with a average trip per hour above 1.0.


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

Great post. Uber knows the majority of its drivers won't go this deep with the math.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Quick way to determine your earnings is take your hours, multiply it by the guarantee rate, subtract the number of trips you did, and multiply this by 80%.

So over the weekend I did 20 hours at $22 and completed 33 trips.

20 * $22 = $440
$440 - 33 = $407
$407 * 80% = $325.60

Uber added to my check $325.60 - my share of the 33 fares I did. 

And I made per hour: $325.60 /20 = $16.26. Quit a bit less than the $17.60 everyone is saying $22 results in.


----------



## Cemal (Jan 6, 2015)

How much did you make gross in those 33 rides?


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> And I made per hour: $325.60 /20 = $16.26. Quit a bit less than the $17.60 everyone is saying $22 results in.


That's an hourly wage that a lot of the 48ers would kill for these days.

$10/hr "guarantees" in some places lol. Guaranteed to lose money.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Felt like this deserved it's own thread.
> 
> Many are saying the $12 guarantee nets $9.60 to the driver after Uber takes its 20% cut.
> 
> ...


I thought the language of the guarantee excluded the Safe Rider Fee from the guarantee amount?
"Guarantees listed are gross fares per hour (total fare minus safe rides fee before Uber commission)."


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

Roogy said:


> That's an hourly wage that a lot of the 48ers would kill for these days.
> 
> $10/hr "guarantees" in some places lol. Guaranteed to lose money.


Yep, $10 in Orlando.... where the minimum wage is $8.12/hour.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Felt like this deserved it's own thread.
> 
> Many are saying the $12 guarantee nets $9.60 to the driver after Uber takes its 20% cut.
> 
> ...


That's that big money, Hail UBER....


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Cemal said:


> How much did you make gross in those 33 rides?


$169.88


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I thought the language of the guarantee excluded the Safe Rider Fee from the guarantee amount?
> "Guarantees listed are gross fares per hour (total fare minus safe rides fee before Uber commission)."


Since when can you count on UberSpeak?

My spreadsheet matched Uber's payout by doing it the way I explained above.


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

how much did u spend on gas? h


UberHammer said:


> Quick way to determine your earnings is take your hours, multiply it by the guarantee rate, subtract the number of trips you did, and multiply this by 80%.
> 
> So over the weekend I did 20 hours at $22 and completed 33 trips.
> 
> ...


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

fork2323 said:


> how much did u spend on gas? h


I put 331 miles on my car for those 33 trips. A big chunk of the mileage came from a series of events that led to me going all the way out to Delaware, Ohio for a $4 fare. I estimate it was about 50 miles on my car. So the other 32 were around 281 miles total, and that includes both billable and empty miles.


----------



## Cemal (Jan 6, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> $169.88


 So they added to your payment the difference to make it $22/hour?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Cemal said:


> So they added to your payment the difference to make it $22/hour?


They added $155.72 to my payment. So for 20 hours at the $22 guarantee I netted $325.60 ($169.88 + $155.72). So i netted ($325.60 / 20) $16.28 an hour from the $22 an hour guarantee by driving 33 trips (average fare was $7.43 including the $1 safe rider fee).

It's not $17.60 as people have been saying. It's a max of $16.80, and the higher your trips per hour average rises above 1.0 the lower the per hour net you get from the guarantee.... until of course you earn more in trips than the guarantee, which requires a TON of mileage making it hard to even produce profit from.

But by gaming the guarantee, I netted $325.60 on 331 miles driven (both billable and empty miles). My costs per mile are $0.32. So 331 miles costs me $105.92. I profited $219.68 ($325.60 - $105.92) for the 20 hours of work, which is $10.98 ($219.68 / 20) per hour.

To net $325.60 without the guarantee by driving at $1.00 per mile (Columbus UberX rate) and with 50% empty miles, I would have had to drive close to 800 miles. At $0.32 per mile, that would have cost me $256. I would have profited $69.60 ($325.60 - $256) for the 20 hours of work, which is $3.48 ($69.60 / 20) per hour.

To net $325.60 without the guarantee by driving at $0.65 per mile (Lexington UberX rate) and with 50% empty miles, I would have had to drive close to 1000 miles. At $0.32 per mile, that would have cost me $320. I would have profited $5.60 ($325.60 - $320) for the 20 hours of work, which is $0.28 ($5.60 / 20) per hour.


----------



## Cemal (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I find this difficult to believe. Uber has never counted that $1 against your hourly guarantee, it's not technically part of the fare as far as that math is concerned. Chances are you had slightly under the 20 hours and that is the difference, likely the few seconds lost between dropping a fares off and going back online afterwards, still same net effect, but is has nothing to do with the $1 safe rider fee.

If they didn't pay the difference for the hours they had you listed as working then contact them about it.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> I find this difficult to believe. Uber has never counted that $1 against your hourly guarantee, it's not technically part of the fare as far as that math is concerned. Chances are you had slightly under the 20 hours and that is the difference, likely the few seconds lost between dropping a fares off and going back online afterwards, still same net effect, but is has nothing to do with the $1 safe rider fee.
> 
> If they didn't pay the difference for the hours they had you listed as working then contact them about it.


Read the 4th Term and Condition at the bottom of this link: http://uberohio.com/cbuspromo/

It states: "Guarantee payouts are based on the difference between partners' average fare/hour and the guaranteed amount in gross bookings"

They are NOT calculating the difference between the partners' average gross/hour and the guaranteed amount in gross bookings. The are instead subtracting the partner's average FARE/hour from the guaranteed amount in gross bookings. The FARE includes the safe rider fee. The gross amount does not. They are using the FARE amount, not the gross amount. If you take a $4 trip, they are subtracting $4 from the guaranteed amount, not $3 which is the gross after the safe rider fee.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Just got my invoice and once again it confirms what I've been saying in this thread.

$12 does not produce $9.60. It produces $8.80 (max... could be less).

$22 does not produce $17.60. It produces $16.80 (max... could be less).

The higher your trips per hour is above 1.0, the lower your net per hour will be.


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

yep says I grossed $19.56 per hour so they added $30.32 for my 15.55 hours I worked.
15.55x16.80 would be $261.21 not $248.41 

or turn it around was paid 248.41 divided by 15.55 is $15.97 so not even $16

I'm really hoping the atty general will look into this. Everyone keeps saying 1099 they ignore yet this is flat out false advertising.
The sad part is on facebook UBER DRIVERS page the newbies are so happy they are getting screwed.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

jsixis said:


> yep says I grossed $19.56 per hour so they added $30.32 for my 15.55 hours I worked.
> 15.55x16.80 would be $261.21 not $248.41
> 
> or turn it around was paid 248.41 divided by 15.55 is $15.97 so not even $16
> ...


Let me guess... you averaged 2.0375 trips per hour, right?


----------

